# Contestar el teléfono



## Alexa Abril

Buenas tardes.. podría alguien por favor  decirme qué expresiones se usan en Brasil para contestar el teléfono?


----------



## vf2000

Para "atender" ao telefone se usa casi siempre
*ALÔ?*

Para una empresa comercial
"Nome de la empresa", bom dia?
"Nome de la empresa", boa tarde?


----------



## Alexa Abril

Te agradezco muchísimo tu ayuda...

Podría por favor decirme qué expresiones se dicen en Brasil cuando es navidad?  Mil gracias


----------



## Alexa Abril

Y una última pregunta... qué expresiones se usan para pedir permiso?


----------



## vf2000

Feliz Natal
Boas Festas
Feliz Ano Novo

Para pedir permisso, depende, não somos muito bons nisso ;-)
Qual seria a situação?
Em geral se usa "licença" ou "com licença" ou "me daria licença para..."

"Permiso" pode ser também um pedido de "autorização" e nessa situação eu sugiro "preciso/necessito da sua autorização para..."

Confesso que preciso de mais contexto


----------



## Alexa Abril

Excelente!!! mil gracias por tu ayuda... la información que me das es suficiente... un feliz día.


----------



## dimavi78

Alexa Abril said:


> Buenas tardes.. podría alguien por favor  decirme qué expresiones se usan en Brasil para contestar el teléfono?



Hola, hago la misma pregunta pero esta vez para Portugal, he escuchado mucho la expresión "estou?" ... ¿es correcta? ¿que otras formas de contestar son aceptables?


----------



## Carfer

dimavi78 said:


> Hola, hago la misma pregunta pero esta vez para Portugal, he escuchado mucho la expresión "estou?" ... ¿es correcta? ¿que otras formas de contestar son aceptables?


 

É correcta, sim, além de ser a forma comum de responder ao atender uma chamada. Explicar a razão de ser da expressão é que é mais complicado, porque é, aparentemente, absurda. Provavelmente virá dos tempos em que a ligações eram muito más e se perguntava ao interlocutor: _'Está (alguém)?_', ao que se respondia: _'Estou._' A expressão é muito antiga, eu mesmo nunca ouvi outra e já se usava há muito quando eu nasci.


----------



## sergiourra

Mi ex suegro (brasileiro) responde al teléfono así: "Pois não?". ¿Alguien puede explicar de dónde viene y cuál es la lógica?

Lo complicado, en Brasil, es que el que llama suele preguntar "Quem fala?". Yo suelo contestar "A geladeira" y, en seguida, pido que se identifiquen. Me he ganado algunos reproches pero al final les queda claro que no es bueno andar entregando datos a un posible Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## Vanda

Pois não é usado por muitos. Não sei bem a origem, mas certa vez ouvi dizer que era de Portugal. Até eu mesma de vez em quando atendo com ''pois não''.

Neste tópico discutimos isso.

Pois não
1    Expressão de cortesia, us. para estabelecer contato: -Pois não, o que a senhora deseja?
2    Coloquialmente, sim, claro que sim: -Aguarde um pouco, por favor. -Pois não.


----------



## sergiourra

Muito obrigado, Senhora Moderesa de Beagá.


----------



## Odinilson

Muito show essa parada de "estou" no português de Portugal, pelo visto, também aprendo bastante português aqui haha


----------



## Weliton

dimavi78 said:


> Hola, hago la misma pregunta pero esta vez para Portugal, he escuchado mucho la expresión "estou?" ... ¿es correcta? ¿que otras formas de contestar son aceptables?



Nada comum o "estou" no Brasil!


----------



## LMarti

En Portugual se utilizan las expresiones _estou_, _está lá_, _sim_, _estou sim_, mientras que en Brasil se utiliza _alô
_Puede consultar ésta y muchas otras expresiones en portugués brasileño y en portugués europeo aquí: http://www.sonia-portuguese.com/text/brazport.htm


----------

